# The wait to see ENTEPRISE at 30,000 posts



## iampoor

He is currently at 29,269

Lets update this as needed. He should be there very soon


----------



## bigvaL

Crazy...


----------



## JoBlo69

i don't think i posted 30,000 words...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigvaL*


Crazy...










I have free time I guess. I get around lol. Btw I was using that CS:S config again last night and getting lots of headshots again...CS:S without tweaks sucks bad


----------



## iampoor

And then call me a post whore


----------



## r3tard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


And then call me a post whore










He helps people a lot. Not saying that you don't.









Good job on the contributions to OCN, enterprise


----------



## MrBungle

*spam*


----------



## gonX

Now that's going to be an accomplishment... I remember back in the day before you became a moderator... you posted like 40 posts a day in the end, and only a quarter of them were really helpful...

Since you've become a moderator, I've seen you help out the forum ALOT more per post than you did in the time.

Congrats once again


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigvaL* 
Crazy...

Yes... but he seems to have slowed down some in his "old" age.

@ iampoor: you don't need to try and keep up with E


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Yes... but he seems to have slowed down some in his "old" age.

@ iampoor: you don't need to try and keep up with E










Yes I be getting old and perhaps moving on to new things lol


----------



## iampoor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Yes I be getting old and perhaps moving on to new things lol









NOOOOOOOO

Not another gone dirstor that hasn't signed in for 6 months


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Yes I be getting old and perhaps moving on to new things lol









Thats his way of coming out the closet..........


----------



## Anth0789

WoW thats the biggest posts ive ever seen.


----------



## Puckbandit35

and i thought i didnt have a life


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad_Handlez89*


Thats his way of coming out the closet..........










Your hilarious









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puckbandit35*


and i thought i didnt have a life


Once you hit a 1000 Posts its all over lol.


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Once you hit a 1000 Posts its all over lol.



what do ya know...

I almost have 1/10 of your posts


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


what do ya know...

I almost have 1/10 of your posts










Lol its not race...If it where then...well


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Lol its not race...If it where then...well










umm I guess your the Mustang and I'm the ford Pinto? lol


----------



## The Duke

He may be a Mustang but I'm still a "GT" in comparison. I can't reveal the reason though or I'd have to







you


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


He may be a Mustang but I'm still a "GT" in comparison. I can't reveal the reason though or I'd have to







you










that sounds like TRANSONIc the kill you part


----------



## Ace of Spades

Welldone to Enter[rise when he actually makes it aye?

Now stop being a post whore and post something worthwhile


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ace of Spades*


Welldone to Enter[rise when he actually makes it aye?

Now stop being a post whore and post something worthwhile










You have to love the UK crowd LMAO


----------



## Criswell

iampoor will probably beat ENTERPRISE to 30,000 posts..

But the amount of knowledge, information, and help in ENTERPRISES posts far surpassed his at Post number 1.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wow to get there before me he must have some l33t hax lol


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


iampoor will probably beat ENTERPRISE to 30,000 posts..

But the amount of knowledge, information, and help in ENTERPRISES posts far surpassed his at Post number 1.


Nah School will start up when he is at like 25,000.


----------



## JacKz5o

Think you can get 30k posts before Snape kills Dumbledore E? LOL


----------



## pencap23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Think you can get 30k posts before Snape kills Dumbledore E? LOL


xd


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Think you can get 30k posts before Snape kills Dumbledore E? LOL


LOL DUDE. Is that what happens...not that I care of course


----------



## waqasr

Congratz Enterprise..thats a whole lotta posts...and they arnt all pointless







..Nah its good to see the highest post count on OCN is from a UK member!!


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


LOL DUDE. Is that what happens...not that I care of course
























Ya, and in the 7th book Harry kills Ron over Hermione, but Neville puts a curse on Harry because he wanted to tap it.


----------



## numlock2.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


umm I guess your the Mustang and I'm the ford Pinto? lol


Yeah, but he has a much larger distance to travel

30 posts vs. 700!

Congratulations Enterprise!

btw: we used to be pretty close in folding rank around June. Then you got a PS3 and I couldn't keep up. A Pentium D 930 and an Athlon XP are no match for a PS3


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waqasr*


Congratz Enterprise..thats a whole lotta posts...and they arnt all pointless







..Nah its good to see the highest post count on OCN is from a UK member!!










More UK love I see







Cheers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Ya, and in the 7th book Harry kills Ron over Hermione, but Neville puts a curse on Harry because he wanted to tap it.


If thats true then Ron got Pwnt. I dont read the books...I only get to see the movies because my lil sister is a fan.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *numlock2.0*


Yeah, but he has a much larger distance to travel

30 posts vs. 700!

Congratulations Enterprise!

btw: we used to be pretty close in folding rank around June. Then you got a PS3 and I couldn't keep up. A Pentium D 930 and an Athlon XP are no match for a PS3










You will get there eventually mate. The PS3 simply pumps out the WU'S like nobody's business.


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


But the amount of knowledge, information, and help in ENTERPRISES posts far surpassed his at Post number 1.



Well we do have a pretty big difference in our computer expierence


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have been at the whole computer thing a while I will admit. However im leaving that field behind now I think.


----------



## iampoor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
I have been at the whole computer thing a while I will admit. However im leaving that field behind now I think.











serious?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yes I am fully serious lol. It will be an on and off hobby I think from now on.


----------



## iampoor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Yes I am fully serious lol. It will be an on and off hobby I think from now on.

Starting when...

Now?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iampoor* 
Starting when...

Now?









About a month mate


----------



## iampoor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
About a month mate









OS once yo hit 30k posts..... ***poof****?

Or will you just almost never be here?

Actually what do you pllan on doing after?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Who knows mate. However I have a limited time frame in general..lets just say that lol.


----------



## alawadhi3000

maybe we should kill him before he turns to 30k posts


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*


maybe we should kill him before he turns to 30k posts


Im feeling the love man


----------



## alawadhi3000




----------



## iampoor

Hmmm How should we kill ENTEPRISE??..Ohhhh Say OCN when out of business


----------



## Xerasyte

We can always bring in Khan. He'll know what to do.

Wee for Star-Trek humor.....


----------



## SomeDooD

I will beat him!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


Hmmm How should we kill ENTEPRISE??..Ohhhh Say OCN when out of business



















* Sigh *


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*


I will beat him!!!

































only 29652 posts to go


----------



## chailvr

Lol more like 29,600


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


Hmmm How should we kill ENTEPRISE??..Ohhhh Say OCN when out of business











Electrical chair maybe


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*









* Sigh *


i prefer




























=







by









ANyways Summoning is classic too







or his minon


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xerasyte*


We can always bring in Khan. He'll know what to do.

Wee for Star-Trek humor.....










LMAO. He is of no match for me. Muhahahaha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


i prefer




























=







by









ANyways Summoning is classic too







or his minon



















Ouch man


----------



## Nostrano

These guys have all gone crazy









Anyway Enterprise i say you should fight back with THE HAMMER

lol HAMMER TO THE SPAMMER!!!


----------



## The Pook

It's OK, Enterprise had subway.


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


These guys have all gone crazy









Anyway Enterprise i say you should fight back with THE HAMMER

lol HAMMER TO THE SPAMMER!!!


not me of course


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


not me of course











Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor's profile*

Total Posts: *2,998* (30.84 posts per day)


Nope that couldn't mean you at all


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Nope that couldn't mean you at all


Not the guy that says DDR2 works with 939 and that you are supposed to measure resistance with a multimeter when the rig is ON! No way.









He musta meant the Kopi fellow.


----------



## Nostrano

Whoa am i hallucinating, a posting mushroom nowai


----------



## Metalica732

Just curious what's your job. Are you anything in the field such as a sys admin for some big bank or something. What do you do?


----------



## The Pook

Last I heard I think he was working with audio or something car related. Might be thinking someone else.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Whoa am i hallucinating, a posting mushroom nowai


omg eye (LOL ROFLSAUSE PUN SORTA I THINK) need prof of posting mushroomz 'n liscense and registrashun


----------



## Nostrano

Do you mean Enterprise? well he is the resident woman on the ocn vent , it is a well known fact that if you give him an e-cookie he love you long time


----------



## iampoor

haha

I am 1/10 enteprised


----------



## Kopi

Accoring to my calculations,with 29.38 posts per day and 29,393 total, he should be there in 20.66 days


----------



## Nostrano

29,393 when divided by 10 does not equal 3,003 lol your maths skills are 1337


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


29,393 when divided by 10 does not equal 3,003 lol your maths skills are 1337


ok roughly









But It is going to be weird with Enteprise not here...........


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


Accoring to my calculations,with 29.38 posts per day and 29,393 total, he should be there in 20.66 days


Yay someone did the math for me. Cheers


----------



## Kopi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Yay someone did the math for me. Cheers




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


29,393 when divided by 10 does not equal 3,003 lol your maths skills are 1337


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


omg eye (LOL ROFLSAUSE PUN SORTA I THINK) need prof of posting mushroomz 'n liscense and registrashun



prof:








liscense: 7h3 p00k
registrashun: 05-29-06

Other offences: Being a real "G Money"


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


prof: *big pic*
liscense: 7h3 p00k
registrashun: 05-29-06

Other offences: Being a real "G Money"


zomg le haxed mah databaze.


----------



## numlock2.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Yes I am fully serious lol. It will be an on and off hobby I think from now on.










Is it because of.........college?!?!?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *numlock2.0* 







Is it because of.........college?!?!?

College..are you kidding right. I finished college lol.


----------



## numlock2.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


College..are you kidding right. I finished college lol.


oh....for some reason I thought you were 18









Sorry!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *numlock2.0*


oh....for some reason I thought you were 18









Sorry!


I am 18. Remember we do things differently over here. We go to college at 16/17


----------



## numlock2.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


I am 18. Remember we do things differently over here. We go to college at 16/17


wow, that's cool!







(me and my cultural ignorance







)


----------



## Nostrano

OMG Enterprise is legal! - not that anyone needs to know


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


OMG Enterprise is legal! - not that anyone needs to know










I am indeed legal....if you are reffering to 18 for drink lol...In anycase I dont care as I dont really drink anymore


----------



## iampoor

how do you go to college at 16?

DO you just go up to like 10th grade or something?


----------



## Nostrano

Isn't our University the equivalent of the USA's college


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Isn't our University the equivalent of the USA's college


LOL yeah it is mate.


----------



## d3daiM

I'll give you one more day


----------



## IowaState15

30k! JEEZ!

In all My forums I've never seen anyone over 20k! And your almost at 30k!

Congratz I guess!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IowaState15*


30k! JEEZ!

In all My forums I've never seen anyone over 20k! And your almost at 30k!

Congratz I guess!


I myself have seen some crazy guys man. I think I saw a 40,000-50,000 I think...however he/she was a mod that had been on the forum a long time.


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


I myself have seen some crazy guys man. I think I saw a 40,000-50,000 I think...however he/she was a mod that had been on the forum a long time.










???


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SZayat*









???


I have been at many forums mate. If I could give a forum name I would but the name evades me


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


I have been at many forums mate. If I could give a forum name I would but the name evades me










I'm just kidding


----------



## iampoor

hes at 29,899..

THE END IS NEAR


----------



## whe3ls

only 100 more posts so who quest the 26th or 27th in cd thread


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


hes at 29,899..

THE END IS NEAR










Yes my OCN license expires at 30K lol


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Yes my OCN license expires at 30K lol










I want to see you stop at 29,999 for a day.

That will be amazing


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


I want to see you stop at 29,999 for a day.

That will be amazing










Blasphemy







. Me not come on OCN for the day...fat chance while I haven't got anything on lol.


----------



## Chris_483

Just stumbled across that on a forum called hardwaregeeks.com . You've almost got him beat ENTER







. Keep up the dedication man


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


And then call me a post whore











But you join in april have 3k+ posts and over 200 reps.. That's just weird...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chris_483*











Just stumbled across that on a forum called hardwaregeeks.com . You've almost got him beat ENTER







. Keep up the dedication man










Hey man thats probably the dude I have seen before !. Nice find


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


But you join in april have 3k+ posts and over 200 reps.. That's just weird...


and I don not have a job

and I'm on summer vacation


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


and I don not have a job

and I'm on summer vacation










Thats what they all say


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Thats what they all say











What am I supposed to say?

I cannot walk or move so have to stay on my computer all day


----------



## SomeDooD

Less than 100 posts! You can do it!!!


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


What am I supposed to say?

I cannot walk or move so have to stay on my computer all day











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qAziaI2EIw

iampoor + friends

JK


----------



## whe3ls

arg... i was going to say something like that


----------



## waqasr

Not much more to go enterprize...60 odd posts to go.


----------



## nitteo

60 posts...30k on Saturday 7/28 at 1300hrs.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


60 posts...30k on Saturday 7/28 at 1300hrs.


Nice try...however im 2 days earlier than your estimate







Who bet 26th in CD'S thread ?

They just won a virtual cookie.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Nice try...however im 2 days earlier than your estimate







Who bet 26th in CD'S thread ?

They just won a virtual cookie.


Crap. You did that on purpose.









'Grats dude.


----------



## ae804

Grats!!!


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Nice try...however im 2 days earlier than your estimate







Who bet 26th in CD'S thread ?

They just won a virtual cookie.


I did!! Looks like I win the Kookay!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


I did!! Looks like I win the Kookay!


* Hands over the cookie of ultimate power *








Cheers lads.


----------



## Chris_483

Nice one mate







. Keep it up







.


----------



## iampoor

ahhhhh....

wow 100 posts in a day


----------



## SZayat

Congrats


----------



## whe3ls

grr i was 4 days off


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


ahhhhh....

wow 100 posts in a day










Lots and lots of free time today


----------



## nugget

Enterprise actually carries a laptap with him around his neck....true story


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nugget*


Enterprise actually carries a laptap with him around his neck....true story


Lmao..talk about neck strain.


----------



## d3daiM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nugget* 
Enterprise actually carries a laptap with him around his neck....true story

really?!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3DAiM* 
really?!

Well acually the truth is he implanted a wireless adapter and qwerty keyboard into his brain, so he can post at any time :shock:


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Holy crap...


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Wow you long surpassed 30K! Congrats!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Well acually the truth is he implanted a wireless adapter and qwerty keyboard into his brain, so he can post at any time :shock:










You know my secret !

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


Wow you long surpassed 30K! Congrats!


Thanks mate


----------



## chailvr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


What am I supposed to say?

I cannot walk or move so have to stay on my computer all day











how can you not walk or move?..unless your some computer addict.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chailvr*


how can you not walk or move?..unless your some computer addict.


Even I find timer to be doing other things lol.


----------



## chailvr

Lol yeah and he has 1/20 of the posts. Damn, 30,149 posts. I'm admin of my forum and I'm still below 1000. Granted though, its a muslim forum that I run and I'm not Muslim so less posts for me


----------



## pang786

which forum are you admin of?i wana visit


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Sorry mate. However it did come under advertising...its also your own project.

I had to remove that post.


----------



## chailvr

Understood, its all good. I sent him a PM.


----------



## pang786

sorry i got ya into trouble mate.but i got that link!thanx il be checking that out soon!


----------



## chailvr

Awesome, join if you want =)

So how much longer are ya going to stay on OCN enterprise?


----------



## iampoor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chailvr* 
Awesome, join if you want =)

So how much longer are ya going to stay on OCN enterprise?

he said a month a week ago


----------



## nitteo

I say, Enterprise reaches 50k next week, Aug, 6th, 1300 hrs.


----------



## Anth0789

WoW 30k posts wicked







, im sure you will reach 40k easily







Congrats btw


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chailvr* 
Awesome, join if you want =)

So how much longer are ya going to stay on OCN enterprise?

The ENTERPRISE will reside on the forums for aslong as he can lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I say, Enterprise reaches 50k next week, Aug, 6th, 1300 hrs.

Hmmmmmmmm









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
WoW 30k posts wicked







, im sure you will reach 40k easily







Congrats btw









Cheers matey.


----------



## pang786

if i had a super fast internet conection i would also reach 30K in no time!







....but,i dont.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pang786* 
if i had a super fast internet conection i would also reach 30K in no time!







....but,i dont.

You would not be saying that if you had the connection I have. My connection is total rubbish lmao.


----------



## redsox83381

Wow obviously an iampoor thread


----------



## pang786

have you ever heard of a cellphone's GPRS or EDGE???..well thats what i use to connect to the internet.i use my mobile cell with my PC.its darn slow.at times its like dialup.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I will never go on the net on a PDA or mobile as I cant stand it...too slow and awkward


----------

